# Can you use 3rd party drivers for your scanner?



## InsMan (Dec 20, 2009)

My Xerox DocuMate 262 scanner works great on Windows 7. I want to use it with Windows 10 but it doesn't work. I but learned from Xerox that it provides no drivers for Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 that'll work with my scanner. My scanner works perfectly, so I'm looking for an alternative way to make it work with Windows 10.

One alternative is VueScan. I wrote a letter to VueScan's manufacturer (www.hamrick.com) and am awaiting their response as to whether their offering will serve my purpose. In the meantime, are there any other solutions that recommend for my problem?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have used VueScan for my old Canoscan and works wonderfully, and it can integrate with any good paint packacge such as PaintShopPro or photoshop etc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have used VueScan for my old Canoscan and works wonderfully


That's good to know, but you didn't tell him if it works with Windows 10.

That's been one of the primary problems with upgrading a computer to Windows 10 - certain devices and hardware that no longer work.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

InsMan said:


> My Xerox DocuMate 262 scanner works great on Windows 7. I want to use it with Windows 10 but it doesn't work. I but learned from Xerox that it provides no drivers for Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 that'll work with my scanner. My scanner works perfectly, so I'm looking for an alternative way to make it work with Windows 10.
> 
> One alternative is VueScan. I wrote a letter to VueScan's manufacturer (www.hamrick.com) and am awaiting their response as to whether their offering will serve my purpose. In the meantime, are there any other solutions that recommend for my problem?


I use Vuescan on my Windows 10 and it works great. I use it to run an older HP4850 scanner. It doesn't provide all the features that OEM software does but it keeps my scanner out of the junk heap.


----------



## InsMan (Dec 20, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> I have used VueScan for my old Canoscan and works wonderfully, and it can integrate with any good paint packacge such as PaintShopPro or photoshop etc.


Frank is right, Peter. Are you using your old scanner + VueScan with Windows 10? Thank for your input, guys!


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

InsMan said:


> My Xerox DocuMate 262 scanner works great on Windows 7. I want to use it with Windows 10 but it doesn't work. I but learned from Xerox that it provides no drivers for Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 that'll work with my scanner. My scanner works perfectly, so I'm looking for an alternative way to make it work with Windows 10.
> 
> One alternative is VueScan. I wrote a letter to VueScan's manufacturer (www.hamrick.com) and am awaiting their response as to whether their offering will serve my purpose. In the meantime, are there any other solutions that recommend for my problem?


I don't know if they use any universal drivers or if they all have to come from manufacturer. My son has an old Lexmark printer/scanner and it was not on their list of supported machines. An email back stated that Lexmark had no driver. The answer to your question is that I'm not really sure. They have a list of supported machines on their site. I would make sure your model is on there before buying the software. I also remember seeing a demo download that would tell you right away.


----------

